# Metal Pless Vs Avalanche



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Looking for some input here comparing the 2 pushers and or wing plows. I see alot of people here riding the metal pless bandwagon for new wing plows with out live edge, and makes me wonder if they looks at Avalanche? 
Is or was Avalanche a bad product, or have a jaded past? For the wing plows i cant tell by looking at them much difference, and keep reading about quality control issues with dumb things. As far as the live edge goes i can see that being ad advantage, but thats also a 5k option. Im not a spokes person for avalanche, but im very very happy with the pusher i have, i think the fit and finish is great, but left wondering if i missed out by not getting the live edge. Is it worth the price? 

Hoping for snow one of these weekends as im going to put my new optimus pusher against a metalpless with live edge and see how it stacks up. My friend who has one wont stop talking about how great it is, but i want to see first hand on the same lot, same snow, same machine, same operator what if any the difference is. 

He came from arctic pushers ( which we all know, or have heard the drawbacks ) and i came from a protech rubber edge pusher.

Will have plenty of photos, and a video or 2 if we can put it together over a weekend.

Any other input would be great.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;2105323 said:


> Looking for some input here comparing the 2 pushers and or wing plows. I see alot of people here riding the metal pless bandwagon for new wing plows with out live edge, and makes me wonder if they looks at Avalanche?
> Is or was Avalanche a bad product, or have a jaded past? For the wing plows i cant tell by looking at them much difference, and keep reading about quality control issues with dumb things. As far as the live edge goes i can see that being ad advantage, but thats also a 5k option. Im not a spokes person for avalanche, but im very very happy with the pusher i have, i think the fit and finish is great, but left wondering if i missed out by not getting the live edge. Is it worth the price?
> 
> Hoping for snow one of these weekends as im going to put my new optimus pusher against a metalpless with live edge and see how it stacks up. My friend who has one wont stop talking about how great it is, but i want to see first hand on the same lot, same snow, same machine, same operator what if any the difference is.
> ...


I think it's great your going to do a side by side comparison. It would be great if you also took pictures of both plows from the front, the back, and underneath.
This would be helpful for everyone to see the differences of the makeup of both plows. Metal Pless only makes the LiveEdge pusher box, we do not manufacture pusher boxes with rubber or regular steel cutting edges. As for your questions about the differences of our wing plows, I don't have time right now but will answer later today.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Interested to see this also. What is the cost on the Avalanche pusher? Looking to upgrade my rubber edge protech also next year.


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

Your more than welcome to bring that thing Down


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

I can set this up paul.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Hope you set it up better than the quick attach was cut out.


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

FYI little grinding she fits like a champ.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;2105323 said:


> Looking for some input here comparing the 2 pushers and or wing plows. I see alot of people here riding the metal pless bandwagon for new wing plows with out live edge, and makes me wonder if they looks at Avalanche?
> Is or was Avalanche a bad product, or have a jaded past? For the wing plows i cant tell by looking at them much difference, and keep reading about quality control issues with dumb things. As far as the live edge goes i can see that being ad advantage, but thats also a 5k option. Im not a spokes person for avalanche, but im very very happy with the pusher i have, i think the fit and finish is great, but left wondering if i missed out by not getting the live edge. Is it worth the price?
> 
> Hoping for snow one of these weekends as im going to put my new optimus pusher against a metalpless with live edge and see how it stacks up. My friend who has one wont stop talking about how great it is, but i want to see first hand on the same lot, same snow, same machine, same operator what if any the difference is.
> ...


Please clarify what you are saying about cost....are you saying the Avalanche optimus pusher Is $5k less than the same size metal pless pusher w/live edge? As Neige said, please take good photos & videos....I'm very interested in seeing your pics/vids, as we will be looking at updating 1 or 2 pushers for next yr.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

13,350 for a 16' metal pless live box plus, avalanche optimus is 11,850 but they did give me a great discount from that price. At this point in time im exploring becoming a dealer, depending the outcome of this test. I would like to see exactly which one does does what vs price point.


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

Avalanche did give you the discount in hopes you would like the product and become a dealer, numbers you had stated above are retail. Also to be fair im affiliated with Metal Pless but we will get the plows together and take detailed photos and make some videos of both pushers on the same machine on the same lot for a comparison. The lot we will use to test them on is also about as bad as bad gets sunken DI's numerous cracks in the pavement and sunken parts of the lot with massive chunks and slopes. we will also take picture to show lot conditions and obstacles. This will be a unbiased test all brand bs aside. We will both report back with our opinions once the test is completed, we just need some snow on the weekend.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I think we someone should send us a drone as well to film it. Would be good for all parties involved.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

So now your saying there is less than $2k difference?? If you got some "special deal", why lead us to believe there is a $5k difference in price in your original post? Or am I still not reading this correctly?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

The one plow set up that was talking about the 5k difference was the wing plow for a skid steer. The prices as they sat were close, then add the live edge and it was almost a 5k difference. Thats were my comparison came in from.

Do you know how i got the "special deal" on my avalanche, i asked. 
You know what metal pless will tell you? If you dont have the coin for our pushers, maybe you do need our product. My discount out of the gate was 9k for the pusher. If i dont in fact buy in and decide i want to become a dealer then there is a big difference. so 9k to 13350 is 4350, alot closer to 5k.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;2106232 said:


> The one plow set up that was talking about the 5k difference was the wing plow for a skid steer. The prices as they sat were close, then add the live edge and it was almost a 5k difference. Thats were my comparison came in from.
> 
> Do you know how i got the "special deal" on my avalanche, i asked.
> You know what metal pless will tell you? If you dont have the coin for our pushers, maybe you do need our product. My discount out of the gate was 9k for the pusher. If i dont in fact buy in and decide i want to become a dealer then there is a big difference. so 9k to 13350 is 4350, alot closer to 5k.


Interesting so Avalanche told you that's how I treat my potential clients. I have to infer it's me being quoted since I am the only US sales rep for Metal Pless. I talk to lots and lots of people about the Metal Pless product line. I will listen, and ask questions and there are times I will suggest not to get the LiveEdge option. When I do this it's because I will share my 36 years of business sense in the snow industry. Yes I want you to buy a Metal Pless, because I truly believe it's the best product out there. I do not want you to buy a Metal Pless if the numbers don't make sense. It may sound weird, but I want everyone I discuss snow with to succeed, whether or not you buy the products I represent or not.
I certainly hope that my enthusiasm for Metal Pless, never comes across as arrogance. Ok enough said there.
You are one very lucky person to have gotten a 32.5% discount on your first Avalanche plow right out of the gate. That's usually given to dealers with a very high purchase order up front, good for you. It is also much more then my dealers get. If you become a dealer are you going to sell the plow for the price you paid, or for the suggested retail which is identical to the Metal Pless LiveEdge? I am not picking on you, just want it to be clear the price you paid is dealer cost, unless Avalance has decided to give this deal to every one which would make their dealers very unhappy.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope I get to see the comparison before this thread gets closed.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

716plowguy;2106023 said:


> Avalanche did give you the discount in hopes you would like the product and become a dealer, numbers you had stated above are retail. Also to be fair im affiliated with Metal Pless but we will get the plows together and take detailed photos and make some videos of both pushers on the same machine on the same lot for a comparison. The lot we will use to test them on is also about as bad as bad gets sunken DI's numerous cracks in the pavement and sunken parts of the lot with massive chunks and slopes. we will also take picture to show lot conditions and obstacles. This will be a unbiased test all brand bs aside. We will both report back with our opinions once the test is completed, we just need some snow on the weekend.


Ok now I know who you are, and yes everyone this person is a dealer for Metal Pless. I think it's great to do a comparison, and stay with your original plan, if you want.
I was hoping to see a comparison on a lot that's similar to what everyone generally plows. Not a pristine lot, but something that represents 80% of what we generally have to deal with. The lot you described, falls into the 1% category. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

dieseld;2106349 said:


> I hope I get to see the comparison before this thread gets closed.


It's all good, very civil no reason to close down.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Between the two, I would pick the MP. I have yet to see one or operate one but I've seen a couple of those optimus units. I've seen them with broken edges and wing shoes missing.

It is a good thread


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

As of now we need snow to do the comparison maybe ill even put a Arctic 17HD in the mix. I agree Paul with the lot the problem is there all on different quick couplers or bucket mount on the Avalanche so the logistics of getting them all to one place to push is difficult to say the least. Also some of these pushers are a hour away each way from one another. The comparison will go down and this thread will be kept to facts and unit info.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

i have a optimus and it has worked well look forward to your comparison


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

716plowguy;2107734 said:


> As of now we need snow to do the comparison maybe ill even put a Arctic 17HD in the mix.
> 
> If anyone is interested I can give a un biased review/ comparison of the 16' metal pless live edge, arctic hd 16 and a boss LDR 16. I have all three sitting in the same parking lot. I have been waiting for a weekend storm also so I could do some serious side by side testing. One test I want to do is scrape an area till nothing else comes up with the boss and the arctic then go over it a final time with the live edge to see how much snow it can scrape that the other two cant.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I will give my 2cents on my MP pusher. Granted it's not a live box but a R3MAXX. 
To get to the point, it's been the worst snow pusher/plow attachment I have ever purchased. I agree that there is a big jump for MP right now and yes there plowmaxx / agrimaxx is great, I owned one. 
The r3maxx on the other is a complete design fail. I have an older review to on the mp page but since then the entire mould board has buckled and pushed the cutting edge back breaking all the welds on the ribs in the process on the wing extensions. I have fought with the dealer about this and still am. Currently the plow is out of service and not usable after only one season. Will the liveedge stand up better, I certainly hope so. I've owned two pushers before this one (protech and boss) and both never completely failed and in fact were great. I'm confident that if I owned a plowmaxx my dealer and MP regional rep would step up and do something about it, I'm livid over this.


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

Masssnowfighter I think that would be awesome. I think it would also be cool to make 2 passes on a long push with each pusher and post detailed pics and see if we can tell what pusher made what pass. Were the same boat here we need snow. Since you have all 3 on the same lot what are the pluses and minuses of each pusher in you opinion?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

716plowguySince you have all 3 on the same lot what are the pluses and minuses of each pusher in you opinion?[/QUOTE said:


> I will start up a new thread and do a full review with comparison pics. But here are a few quick plus and minuses of each pusher
> Metal Pless
> Pros- scrapes extremely well, slip hitch is hands down the smoothest of all 3
> Cons- side panel design sucks compared to the other two, bucket mount is weak and under built for the extremely high price tag they charge
> ...


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Masssnowfighter;2108136 said:


> I will start up a new thread and do a full review with comparison pics. But here are a few quick plus and minuses of each pusher
> Metal Pless
> Pros- scrapes extremely well, slip hitch is hands down the smoothest of all 3
> Cons- side panel design sucks compared to the other two, bucket mount is weak and under built for the extremely high price tag they charge
> ...


Yup I agree. I had a boss on my skid steer before selling both. Had that pusher 4 years and it was great. Have a buddy who has the 12ft ldr one and its great too.

I've currently dis-assembled my R3maxx and am completely re-building from ground up. I mean its completely coming apart, yesterday he cut the old mould board out and cutting edge. Having a new mouldboard cut and bent to fit 2x as thick. 1/8" steel is not thick enough, going 1/4". My welder/fabricator neighbour at the shop is doing it, even still is going to cost $3000-$4000. I'm taking pictures along the way. When its done I will post what it looked like before and after. No one on here has responded to this but once everyone sees the carnage it will speak volumes. I will also send this to Metal Pless as they've completely turned their back to me. This will be my last purchase from them that is for sure.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

EXR;2111803 said:


> Yup I agree. I had a boss on my skid steer before selling both. Had that pusher 4 years and it was great. Have a buddy who has the 12ft ldr one and its great too.
> 
> I've currently dis-assembled my R3maxx and am completely re-building from ground up. I mean its completely coming apart, yesterday he cut the old mould board out and cutting edge. Having a new mouldboard cut and bent to fit 2x as thick. 1/8" steel is not thick enough, going 1/4". My welder/fabricator neighbour at the shop is doing it, even still is going to cost $3000-$4000. I'm taking pictures along the way. When its done I will post what it looked like before and after. No one on here has responded to this but once everyone sees the carnage it will speak volumes. I will also send this to Metal Pless as they've completely turned their back to me. This will be my last purchase from them that is for sure.


That's pretty unbelievable. I would imagine someone from Metal Pless would chime in here and try to make it right.

I'm excited to see the results of the test comparing the three pushers. I'm glad someone is taking the time to do this.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Exr... I agree with you 1/8 steel is not thick enough, it's acceptable on a cheap pusher but for how much they charge everything should be twice as thick. 
The first hour of using my metal pless I gave a curb a little love tap and the result was one of the ears on the bucket mount breaking clean off rendering the pusher useless. i was extremely pissed that I spent that much money and it broke that quickly. Fortunetly for me my local metal pless dealer is welder/fabricator so he fixed it and beefed it up with more steel for no extra charge


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Did the OP ever do this comparison?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

EXR;2108050 said:


> I will give my 2cents on my MP pusher. Granted it's not a live box but a R3MAXX.
> To get to the point, it's been the worst snow pusher/plow attachment I have ever purchased. I agree that there is a big jump for MP right now and yes there plowmaxx / agrimaxx is great, I owned one.
> The r3maxx on the other is a complete design fail. I have an older review to on the mp page but since then the entire mould board has buckled and pushed the cutting edge back breaking all the welds on the ribs in the process on the wing extensions. I have fought with the dealer about this and still am. Currently the plow is out of service and not usable after only one season. Will the liveedge stand up better, I certainly hope so. I've owned two pushers before this one (protech and boss) and both never completely failed and in fact were great. I'm confident that if I owned a plowmaxx my dealer and MP regional rep would step up and do something about it, I'm livid over this.





EXR;2111803 said:


> Yup I agree. I had a boss on my skid steer before selling both. Had that pusher 4 years and it was great. Have a buddy who has the 12ft ldr one and its great too.
> 
> I've currently dis-assembled my R3maxx and am completely re-building from ground up. I mean its completely coming apart, yesterday he cut the old mould board out and cutting edge. Having a new mouldboard cut and bent to fit 2x as thick. 1/8" steel is not thick enough, going 1/4". My welder/fabricator neighbour at the shop is doing it, even still is going to cost $3000-$4000. I'm taking pictures along the way. When its done I will post what it looked like before and after. No one on here has responded to this but once everyone sees the carnage it will speak volumes. I will also send this to Metal Pless as they've completely turned their back to me. This will be my last purchase from them that is for sure.





Ne1;2112691 said:


> That's pretty unbelievable. I would imagine someone from Metal Pless would chime in here and try to make it right.
> 
> I'm excited to see the results of the test comparing the three pushers. I'm glad someone is taking the time to do this.


I waited before I responded to this I took the time to get info on what transpired. I was personally contacted by EXR, and after playing some phone tag I told him that the Metal Pless sales manager would be contacting him. I know that both the area rep Nick, and our sales manager Jason met with him in the beginning of December. Metal Pless assessed that it was not the right plow, for the type of work being preformed. Metal Pless sells a fair amount of these plows for the residential market in Quebec. It is a plow designed to pull back driveways and then to push up the snow. It is not a plow designed to run curb lines in a commercial environment. Metal Pless offered to sell his R3MAXX in the Quebec market and sell him back a Plowmaxx which is better suited for the work being done. Metal Pless sent new parts to replace the broken wings, with the warning that it will happen again if he continues to run curb lines. Metal Pless never heard back on the offer to switch plows. There are many sides to this story, including Metal Pless, EXR, and the dealer. This all that I can offer, since I was not personally involved in this situation.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Masssnowfighter;2108001 said:


> 716plowguy;2107734 said:
> 
> 
> > As of now we need snow to do the comparison maybe ill even put a Arctic 17HD in the mix.
> ...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Masssnowfighter;2112712 said:


> Exr... I agree with you 1/8 steel is not thick enough, it's acceptable on a cheap pusher but for how much they charge everything should be twice as thick.
> The first hour of using my metal pless I gave a curb a little love tap and the result was one of the ears on the bucket mount breaking clean off rendering the pusher useless. i was extremely pissed that I spent that much money and it broke that quickly. Fortunetly for me my local metal pless dealer is welder/fabricator so he fixed it and beefed it up with more steel for no extra charge


The moldboard is a skin for the skeleton of the plow. It's the beams, braces, trip mechanism, that make up the structural integrity of the the plow. 1/8 steel is plenty when the skeleton of the plow is built solid. A 1/4 inch skin will not make much of a difference, unless the skeleton is week.
I am very happy to hear that Scott at DDWS took good care of you, they are an out standing dealer for us. I am curious to know how you had originally hooked up the bucket mount to the bucket. This is frequently the issue for breaking the top ears of the bucket mount. We now have a diagram explaining the importance of how to tie down your bucket mount.
Lastly we changed the wear show design, the whole shoe is now one piece. We also increased the angle of the front of the shoe so that it is less likely to catch a curb head on. I suggest to everyone to remove the spring that pushes the wear shoe to the ground, and let it float instead. This has made a huge diffence to premature shoe wear.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

neige
Do you have any pics of the new wear shoe design? I dropped my wear shoes off at DDWS a few months ago because Scott offered to modify them for me because he knew that was my big complaint compared to my arctic's. We where even spit balling ideas on how to make the whole side board trip over curbs as easy as the arctic and boss does. So I'm curious to see what the new design looks like.

As far as the bucket mount goes I originally mounted it the exact same way one of your instructional video showed it, chain and binder going to the upper inside corner of the bucket. I was breaking links on 3/8 chain like it was going out of style with that set up which was resulting in the ears getting bent and stressed out every time a chain would break. I have since found a better way to mount it and i have had zero issues since. It also doesn't hurt that my bucket mount is extremely beefed up now.
Also, I finally got a chance to perform a scrape off competion between the MP, the BOSS and the Arctic and it will come to no surprise that the MP was the clear cut winner. I will post some pics when I get a chance


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Neige;2121929 said:


> Masssnowfighter;2108001 said:
> 
> 
> > Masssnowfighter I appreciate your input, and look forward to the results. I want to remind everyone that the LiveEgde scrapes clean on the first pass. It not only saves on salt, but also on time because there in no need to go over the same area more then once. I do not want to tell you how to do your testing, but what would be nice to see is you making one pass with each plow. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

In this picture shows how much snow that the live edge was able to clean up that the boss couldn't. I gathered that much snow from the 8' swath left behind in the previous pic. The distance was about 200 feet. Which I thought was a lot of snow for such a small area that was literally plowed 2 mins earlier. The second pic shows the distance I gathered that amount of snow from. I started at the first trailer on the left.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

In the last pic I was following directly behind my loader with the Arctic HD 16 on it and this is how much snow that the metal pless was able to scrape up that the Arctic couldn't. The distance was about 500 feet for this much snow to be gathered. I would of liked to have the Arctic and the Boss go behind the live edge to see if they could even manage to scrape up anything left behind from the live edge but I didn't have enough time.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Neige;2121899 said:


> I waited before I responded to this I took the time to get info on what transpired. I was personally contacted by EXR, and after playing some phone tag I told him that the Metal Pless sales manager would be contacting him. I know that both the area rep Nick, and our sales manager Jason met with him in the beginning of December. Metal Pless assessed that it was not the right plow, for the type of work being preformed. Metal Pless sells a fair amount of these plows for the residential market in Quebec. It is a plow designed to pull back driveways and then to push up the snow. It is not a plow designed to run curb lines in a commercial environment. Metal Pless offered to sell his R3MAXX in the Quebec market and sell him back a Plowmaxx which is better suited for the work being done. Metal Pless sent new parts to replace the broken wings, with the warning that it will happen again if he continues to run curb lines. Metal Pless never heard back on the offer to switch plows. There are many sides to this story, including Metal Pless, EXR, and the dealer. This all that I can offer, since I was not personally involved in this situation.


Hey Paul,

I'm not here to slam metal pless. I owned a 10-16 storm and it worked fine. However that said no one is going to believe the theory that the R3maxx is a pusher for residential market. The dealer even didn't believe that line and he sold me the pusher (enter cotech pushers same purpose - commercial). 
The principal behind this pusher is to drag out loading docks and other areas a traditional pusher just doesn't work. Yes Jason sent me new wings which are going to be fabbed to have curb guards added. I declined the offer of a trade because the offer was half of what I paid for it 10 months prior to that, why the heck would I do that? I just paid 10gs for it, it shohld last years not months.
However since that meeting in the early fall the cutting edge framing of the expandable wings has cracked and colapsed, rendering the pusher useless. So that is where my huge concern lies. Fast forward to today, I'm now on my own absorbing the cost of completely tearing this pusher apart. We cut out the mould boards from the ribs, removed the wings and slides (which btw the lower slides were both bent). My new mould boards are 1/4 thick costing me $500 just for the metal. Fabbing and putting this pusher back together is going to cost approx 3gs. Not happy about it but again I'm on my own about this. Like I said before I will upload before and after pictures.

I really wish Jason took this more seriously because I did like the metal pless brand and this pusher is what I need for my business.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Masssnow.. those pics are amazing!! That's the best comparison I've seen yet!!! It's crazy just how much is left behind!!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We had a 16 live edge and 16 ft arctic working together on approximately 40 acres of retail the 14th pm into the 15th am and saw pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is a few pics of the MP and the Arctic sitting side by side. The MP is definitely the smallest of the bunch. The BOSS actually makes it look even smaller then the Arctic does. 
Neige 
You can see in the last pic the big difference in the height and angle of the Arctic wear shoes compared to the MP


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Love meself some wings!


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is a Metal Pless wear shoe compared to the BOSS LDR wear shoe. Huge difference!!!

Neige 
If you are in the process of improving the side boards at all I think it can seriously benefit from boxing it out in L-channel like it is on the Boss shown in the bottom picture.
My side boards are slowly starting to bend away from the blade on the bottom. Its not a huge deal now but if it keeps bending there will eventually be a good sized gap between the plow and the bottom of the sideboard


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very interesting. 

Honestly though, and this is my opinion based on years of using ProTechs, the bucket mounts need work. There shouldn't be a diagram of how to connect, you should be able to chain them on and go without breaking chains or bending the mount. It's just not stout enough.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Fisrt, bucket mounts suck

I haven't seen the recommended way to chain the MP,(or personally seen one) but I am assuming it is similar to the Arctic. If incorrectly chained, the slip hitches or oscillating hitches will not work correctly.

Arctic recommends Welding D rings with in the bucket.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

You would think for what the MP cost they would be built a little beefier. It's too bad the Boss couldn't make some improvements so it would scrape better. For what they cost and there durability there hard to beat otherwise.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Impressive Mass. Unless you're selling salt by the pound, the Boss box isn't worth owning. We don't have any loader models, but the skid models don't scrape for **** either. The only thing good about them is they're cheap compared to the other 2 options.

IMO, the skid shoes on Arctic's aren't much to brag about either, we're burning through a set of shoes per season on our loader models, and that's with coupler mounts and good operators. Skids are a bit better, but not much.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

John_DeereGreen;2123641 said:


> Impressive Mass. Unless you're selling salt by the pound, the Boss box isn't worth owning. We don't have any loader models, but the skid models don't scrape for **** either. The only thing good about them is they're cheap compared to the other 2 options.
> 
> IMO, the skid shoes on Arctic's aren't much to brag about either, we're burning through a set of shoes per season on our loader models, and that's with coupler mounts and good operators. Skids are a bit better, but not much.


The Boss skid models are horrible for scraping, I sold mine after one season. The loader models are little better, but they are super finicky with getting the bucket positioned right to find the sweet spot. They are a far cry from the drop and go style of the Arctic and MP. The Metal Pless scrapes perfectly no matter what position your bucket is in, even better then the Arctic does. I really wish Boss would come out with a better slip hitch design and come up with a trip edge design similar to the live edge. If they did it would be the best pusher ever and it would most likely be much cheaper then everyone else.

As far as your problem with wearing out your skid shoes after a season, just weld on your old cutting edges to the bottom and you will get a few extra seasons out of them, Im on my third season now with the same cutting edge welded to the bottom.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Any comparisons with the Avalanche Optimus?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Never got a chance to do it with the season we had here. We both checked out the others pushers and seen things we liked and didnt like. Real problem has been the timing of the little bit of snow we do get has fallen during the day and prevented us from leaving it on the ground long enough to bring different pushers to the others site.


----------

